# choosing between mac or rmca for freelancing



## NeonKitten (May 1, 2009)

ok so right now i'm attending paul mitchell and we have a design team that does fashion shows around the area. i work on makeup at these shows but the only thing i'm lacking is foundation. i'm debating between using mac or rmca for my kit. i was going to be cheaper since i was working non profit for school but i think i'm going to be branching out doing freelance work on the side after school so i might as well have good stuff right? which out of the two do you think would be better to work with? 

i was also considering getting the mac pro student kit so if anyone has it let me know whether it was worth getting. thanks so much!


----------



## naijapretty (May 2, 2009)

I'd put my money on rcma. its cheaper $60 for a palette and honestly, 2 palettes truly cover everyone, I've used it in really hot weather and it held up beautifully and I tend to not need to mix to get an exact shade for anyone. and it cover like a dream.


----------



## aeni (May 2, 2009)

RCMA beats MAC foundations any day!


----------



## blueshadow (May 2, 2009)

Rcma is the go. It can be a creme, a liquid(with the thinner or cetaphil) or used as a concealor.. looks like real skin. BUT BETTER!!


----------



## ForeverKrystal (May 2, 2009)

I'm adding RCMA to my kit...Never even considered MAC...Too many good reviews on RCMA and the cost effectiveness of the product.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 5, 2009)

Honestly, RCMA can do any look you need it to. It's freaking awesome.


----------



## jrvt2 (May 6, 2009)

RCMA-it is awesome! cost effective, it has a good range of tones and it is GREAT  quality..i have been using it for about 6 months and I love it! it's a no brainer


----------



## blindpassion (May 6, 2009)

I would never recommend using MAC foundations for freelancing. I love MAC products, but I do not think MAC foundations are up to par for photography and freelancing.

I personally recommend MUFE HD for freelancing, its perfect for photoshoots and more.

But, I do carry RCMA. It is a good foundation. Not as good as a brand like MUFE, but its still good - especially for the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I recommend the shinto palette over the KO any day.


----------



## naijapretty (May 8, 2009)

Actually, MAC face and Body foundation was one of the top foundations used on shoots, and is still quite popular (you'd even see shots of it on ANTM when they were doing their makeup). The main problem I've heard people had with MAC F&B was (apart from the MAC boycott) it going bad faster than other foundation brands. RCMA is still more versatile, but you can get a sample of each and see which you prefer.


----------



## blindpassion (May 9, 2009)

MAC face and body is the only MAC foundation I'd touch for freelancing, but you have to consider the fact that it is a sheer foundation... and on most photoshoots you need solid coverage - because lets face it, most people dont have perfect skin - and if the coverage isnt proper, the photographers have to spend mass amounts of time with photo processing.


----------

